# High Fiber Diet Without Gluten?



## mc123 (Mar 30, 2012)

My GI doctor gave me a book about IBS relief and it contains diet info, relaxation strategies, etc. I am a bit confused about the diet restrictions though. It says that a high fiber diet is very important for people with IBS to keep everything regular and reduce gas and bloating and almost every example of high fiber given in the book contains wheat and gluten, other than a few brown rice examples. In other words this book does not focus on a gluten free diet. Everything else I read (ex. FODMAPS) states that being gluten free is the best way to go for the IBS diet. It is a lot more difficult to follow the high fiber diet while being gluten free, I know this because I have been completely gluten free for 9 months already. I am just unsure where to go from here. I think I am going to attempt to eat gluten on my elimination diet and see if I still get a reaction (I am not celiac, just assumed gluten intolerance). But I was just wondering if most people follow the high fiber portion of the diet along with being gluten free. I have read the fodmaps diet and I am aware that it says to be gluten free (although it does said 100% spelt bread as well, and spelt IS gluten), so do you still focus on getting a lot of fiber? Are there any fiber supplements that people have found help them get the recommended fiber without making them bloated or gassy? I tried metamucil a few months ago and I thought it made me more bloated, but I may try it again. Thanks


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you have IBS-C or IBS-D? I have found personally (I have IBS-D) that high fiber is a disaster for me. I have a very fine line between just enough fiber and too much fiber so I keep close track every day. Everyone is different though. It's very difficult to eat high fiber on the low-FODMAP diet but just being gluten-free shouldn't restrict your fiber intake much at all. Lots of fruits, veggies, and nuts are high in fiber!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Psyllium (metamucil) can be really gassy. Citrucel tends to be lower in gas formation.Brown rice has 3.5 grams per cup cooked, Quinoa has 3 grams per 1/2 cup cooked. Both are gluten free and I think OK on the Low Fodmap diet.Gluten doesn't cause gas, the starch in wheat does, so some gluten containing grains may be OK if they are low in gassy causing starches and sugars which is what the Fodmap diet is about reducing.


----------



## mc123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I didn't realize that gluten wasn't causing the gas, that it was the starch in the wheat! That's very helpful, thanks!I have IBS-D, but lately its been mostly pain predominate. I probably do eat more fiber than I give myself credit for since I eat brown rice breads/pastas, quinoa and lots of fruits and veggies. I just wasn't sure if most people found going gluten free made a huge difference in their symptoms, or focussing more on the fiber helped them, but I'm sure that it is different for different people. I guess I will just have to slowly figure out what works best for me.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

High fiber works for me. I usually have a lot of fiber in my breakfast and forget about it the rest of the day. Gluten-free has made a big difference for me (and that includes no spelt or oats).


----------



## October_55 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ironically, I purchased some Spelt bread today in my quest to follow the FODMAP diet. I think it really tastes good! I had tried some Gluten Free bread yesterday and had to spit it out--not quite sure how to describe the taste, but I couldn't handle it. But the Spelt bread is great!I'm hoping that it will take care of my bread craving without the problems of gluten.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

re, Spelt flour, Spelt flour bread/biscuits etc, always worth remembering that this is available in two forms,1, Wholemeal spelt..[higher fibre]2, White spelt......[lower fibre]These are very different products, those that have IBS-D would probably be better using white.Spelt flour contains very small amounts of gluten, compared to modern bread flour. Gluten consists of proteins.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

October_55 said:


> Ironically, I purchased some Spelt bread today in my quest to follow the FODMAP diet. I think it really tastes good! I had tried some Gluten Free bread yesterday and had to spit it out--not quite sure how to describe the taste, but I couldn't handle it. But the Spelt bread is great!I'm hoping that it will take care of my bread craving without the problems of gluten.


Spelt contains gluten, as does kamut. The gluten-free breads take some getting used to... I had to try 3 or 4 brands before I found one that I deemed "acceptable". In terms of fiber on a gluten-free diet I eat:lots and lots of fresh vegetablesbrown ricegluten-free oatmeal (I found an instant variety of this that's great)legumesCitrucel capletsI had a minor issue with constipation when I first went gluten-free, and then no problems once I tweaked my diet a little.


----------



## October_55 (Apr 7, 2012)

faze action said:


> Spelt contains gluten, as does kamut. The gluten-free breads take some getting used to... I had to try 3 or 4 brands before I found one that I deemed "acceptable". In terms of fiber on a gluten-free diet I eat:lots and lots of fresh vegetablesbrown ricegluten-free oatmeal (I found an instant variety of this that's great)legumesCitrucel capletsI had a minor issue with constipation when I first went gluten-free, and then no problems once I tweaked my diet a little.


So what brand of Gluten-free bread tastes good? I'd still be willing to try some others.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

October_55 said:


> So what brand of Gluten-free bread tastes good? I'd still be willing to try some others.


For me the best one so far has been Udi's "white sandwich bread"... if you toast it it tastes pretty close to regular white bread toasted (like Wonder bread or some dreck). That's the best one I've had so far, but I still don't eat it much (usu. just for breakfast as toast).


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

faze action said:


> For me the best one so far has been Udi's "white sandwich bread"... if you toast it it tastes pretty close to regular white bread toasted (like Wonder bread or some dreck). That's the best one I've had so far, but I still don't eat it much (usu. just for breakfast as toast).


Agreed on the Udi's white bread. The "multigrain" variety is dreadful, it has a strange flavour to it. Their bagels are great too!Anyone know whether teff is allowed or not? There's a new GF bakery near my house and teff is their primary flour.FYI, Thomas Keller Cup for Cup GF flour mix is on special online this week at Gilt Taste. Google it.


----------



## Clarice Dietitian (Feb 24, 2012)

whiterose1713 said:


> Agreed on the Udi's white bread. The "multigrain" variety is dreadful, it has a strange flavour to it. Their bagels are great too!Anyone know whether teff is allowed or not? There's a new GF bakery near my house and teff is their primary flour.FYI, Thomas Keller Cup for Cup GF flour mix is on special online this week at Gilt Taste. Google it.


Hi, I don't think Teff grain has been tested in Melbourne yet. But I would guess that being an 'old fashioned grain' so has not been cross bred (which has increased the fructans and gluten in wheat flour) that it is probably quite okay on the Low FODMAP diet.


----------

